# Jemima Netherland Dwarf



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Jemima is a 4 year old Nethie.

She came into rescue very overweight and has since been on a diet.

She is quite a shy little girl, but likes a little noserub and stroke.

We ask a minimum hutchsize of 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with a 6ft x 4ft x 2ft run.
Indoors, a 48" dog crate with attached 6ft pen.

Can you offer her a second chance?

If so, please do call and contact me on 02085954592.
We are located in Dagenham, Essex.

~Starlight's Rabbit Rescue~


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

New pictures:


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Is she spayed?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

She is, yes


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there any way that you could get her to sussex? I don't have my own transport  x


----------

